# Fluval Black Hose Connectors



## loachers (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm looking to replace my light gray hose to intake pipe connector on my Fluval 206 with a black one. It sticks out like a sore thumb on my black background.

I found these, but it doesn't mention what they fit or what size they are: 
Hagen A20016 Fluval Rubber Adapter for Ribbed Hosing
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006JLOCI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Does anyone know if that will work? Otherwise I was thinking of getting replacement light gray ones and trying Krylon Fusion paint on them, although I don't know if that would stick since they're rubber.

Here are they gray ones I know fits: http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Rubber...373916217&sr=1-2&keywords=Fluval+Hose+Adapter


----------

